# Does beef tongue smell bad when cooking?



## Mrs. Mucket

Will it smell up our small house or should I cook it outside in the crockpot? I remember some unpleasant smells from eons gone by when organ meats and the like were cooking.


----------



## Solarmom

nope, smells like pot roast to me!


Krius


----------



## Vickie44

Last I had some I dont recall but it was in the slow cooker with some onions. I think it just smelled like roast beef. Enjoy


----------



## oldasrocks

What time is supper? Can I come over?


----------



## postroad

It is not really an organ is it?

Made of muscle tissue.

Our Dad used to cook it and feed it to us. But we knew were that toungue had been.

He said its all in your head, but the head controls the rest of the body.


----------



## Mrs. Mucket

LOL you are all making me want to try it myself...I was just going to cook it up for the animals. It sounds like it's "just meat" and not as strong smelling as organs and other "unique" meats can be. The smell of liver cooking has been known to nauseate me, though I love to eat liver. When I was a kid I even requested it for my birthday dinner. My brothers were never happy about that! Years later my mom brought liver to cook for me after I came home with each new baby. Then it was my husband that was not happy about that! My kids didn't know for years that he wouldn't touch it and they never noticed that we ate liver only when Dad wasn't home.

Sorry, I digress--but thanks for the encouragement, I will cook the tongue in the house and taste it myself! I should be more adventurous.


----------



## beaglebiz

tongue is an expensive, fine grained cut of meat. you should absolutely try it


----------



## Vickie44

Slice it real thin , tastes like very tender Roast beef


----------



## TNHermit

Don't forget to pickle some!! Great with crackers and cheese for snack Grandma just left it setting on the table when we cam in form hoeing weeds on the farm.


----------



## marinemomtatt

When I was a meateater I LOVED Beef tongue (braised then fried...yummy)


----------



## RedDirt Cowgirl

I think you have to skin the tongue after it's cooked. (My mother always asked for the tongue back when we butchered steers, and we ate it up in sandwiches okie dokie, but when she left a whole one laid out on a plate in the refrigerator I just about passed out when I opened the door. Never really felt like eating it since...Just wondering if you might want to shelter your kids from it's untransformed state to keep 'em coming back for more.)


----------

